# CUTTING BOARD



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I HAVE MADE 3 SLINGSHOTS USING BAMBOO CUTTING BOARDS AND HAVE TURNED OUT BEAUTIFUL.

MY QUESTION IS CAN YOU USE A REGULAR PLASTIC / POLY CUTTING BOARD AND GET GOOD RESULTS?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

GH, we need pics!!
do search for Poly slingshots and you'll come up with a variety of frames cut from cutting boards


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Use the search function ... search on HDPE. I am not trying to just blow off your question. There are just too many entries to list them all here. This topic is discussed very frequently. I make frames from HDPE cutting boards myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I started a poly cutting board frame this evening. The stuff cuts easily but its a challenge to sand. It might be best to cut close to your final shape and minimize the sanding. The poly clogs sandpaper pretty quickly. I had to keep cleaning off the sanding drum with a wire brush.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.I made 7 slingshots today from poly cutting board I bought at walmart.They turned out really good.

The advice I seen about using a micro torch made it look like I purchased it .

I found a black poly cutting board at bed bath and beyond tonight.

I cant wait to get started on it .


----------

